
Show HN: MasterWP – become a WordPress power user, fast - beartear
https://masterwp.co
======
Manupok
Looks promising, signed up. Like how it offers a bridge between basics and
advanced. Lots of courses offer an introduction but you're left to work out
the rest yourself.

------
LukasP
Nice, looks like a useful course. I've used WordPress a bit but interested to
get a head-start on doing more with it, very useful for clients.

